# Heat press alternative?



## maddskilldrummer (Aug 1, 2008)

I was wondering if there are any alternatives you could use for a heat press for transfer paper that cannot be ironed on. I understand that all a heat press is, is heat being pushed under pressure, so couldn't you make something that could work just as good, I was thinking possibly a pancake skillet? just pushed down. Does anybody know any way you could use a cost effective alternative. Thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Take a smooth bottom iron skillet, put it in a 400 degree oven for ten minutes and press the iron-on with it. 
If it works, Lou can market it as the skillet-it!  Just kidding Lou!


----------



## maddskilldrummer (Aug 1, 2008)

does that work?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Not very likely to work The bottom of the skillet isn't flat and would be hard to apply even pressure all over the transfer.Are you very inventive? You could possibly use something like one of the large burners from an electric stove if you could get someway to make it heat a smooth plate of steel or aluminum and make a system to put leverage on it to press with.


----------

